# does anyone know a breed of rabbit that is active?



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

if anyone knows a breed of rabbit that is active plz pm me


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

what do you mean by "active"?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

that was what i was thinking :s


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

My dutch is "active". He runs about like a loon, plays with the cats and chases the dogs. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

I would say dutch too, also the english, or anything wiht 'uppy ears' as opposed to lops, though ive had sone very lively lops in the past


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

All healthy bunnies are active arent they??


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> All healthy bunnies are active arent they??


I'd agree with you clare, i'd be worried if any bunny wasn't active!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Best not go out and buy one of those taxidermy breeds


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Best not go out and buy one of those taxidermy breeds


.................


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yes thats abit of an odd question, all healthy bunnies are active  As you can see my my vids!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Best not go out and buy one of those taxidermy breeds


Yes totally agree on that one,friend had one and all it did was sit around moping all day!!!certainly not active


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

its just that i looked at some website (cant remember witch one) that said mini lops are not that active..


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Saffy is a mini lop cross and she wont sit still! depends on the buns personality i think


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

think your right!


----------

